# Change autosearch.msn.com to google.com



## mmharshaa (Apr 16, 2009)

How to change the default autosearch engine in IE 6 from autosearch.msn.com to google.com...?

I have tried many ways by modifiying the registry but no use...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 16, 2009)

This should work:-
*websearch.about.com/od/searchtipoftheday/qt/qt429.htm
Tell me if it doesn't work.


----------

